# ***OFFICIAL*** B.J. Penn vs. Diego Sanchez Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to B.J. "The Prodigy" Penn facing Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

its a win win fight for me i like both fighters, however i feel Sanchez is the fighter that has the higher chance of winning. 
I think the plan will be keep it standing for the 1st couple of rounds working at a very fast pace, i would expect Sanchez to consider take downs etc well into the 3rd round for G'n'P.
Sanchez wins maj points


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Sanchez will try to implement the same game plan as GSP as he has excellent conditioning and a similar physique strength wise. Think this fight is going to a lot closer than most people think.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I see BJ subbing Diego round 2 or 3. BJ will stuff Diego's takedown attempts and work the jab, Diego will get reckless and BJ will get him down and probably choke him out.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

My hatred for BJ has lightened over the last few months. He seems to be focusing a little more on fighting and a lot less on telling everyone how great he is. Having said that, my money is still on Diego. I think Nightmare will set a pace that will overwhelm BJ. BJ is great at keeping things where he wants them, both in position and in timing, but I don't think he'll have that option against Diego.

I will say this though, if BJ wins, it will not be by decision, Diego will be looking at his first stoppage loss.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure, Diego has a good ground game. But BJ is one of the best. Arguably the most talented fighter in MMA at the moment. In the past he hasn't used hard work to go with his undoubted natural ability, that looks to be changing. 

I think BJ will end this fight the way he ends most fights against guys with a good ground game:




























Expect that to happen in the second or third round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep once he takes his opponents' back it's game over usually. He's like a boa constrictor. Still think he should have won against Hughes II. Simply ran out of time by like maybe 10+ seconds. But it's those losses that made him to what he's become today. He was never into conditioning before. With Todd working on his strength/conditioning program don't think I've ever seen him in that shape. He looked phenomenal against Kenny Florian. Too bad it got overshadowed by Silva vs Griffin that night though.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Penn will take Sanchez out in the second round via RNC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hehehe, people who think Diego will win make me laugh, Sanchez is a glorified brawler stand up wise, he pushes the pace but swings wildly and leaves his face wide open something somebody as acurate and powerful as Penn can expose, his wrestling is average maybe a little above average but Penn has the best TD defense in MMA so that is nullified and frankly if anyone thinks Diego is gonna submit Penn they are delusional, simply put Sanchez is a brown belt (fairly good one but a brown belt none the less), BJ is a world champion black belt, thats like saying the arena football champions are gonna beat the superbowl champs, not saying that playing arena football is not an accomplishment but your not even in the same league for a reason.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

BJ Penn is far and away the most overrated fighter in mma. Sanchez comes out like he did against Guida and wins via TKO RD1


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Of course, BJ never got knocked out fighting at LW, WW, MW or HW for f***s sake but he is gonna get knocked out by the guy who couldn't knock out Stevenson or Guida. Face it Sanchez is a dead man who has less of a chance than Sherk or Florian had.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> BJ Penn is far and away the most overrated fighter in mma. Sanchez comes out like he did against Guida and wins via TKO RD1


Are you kidding me? How long have you been watching MMA? BJ Penn is one of the greatest fighters ever seen in the history of the sport! If Diego comes out like he did against Guida, BJ will just pick him apart with his heavy handed jab. 

Fact is, Penn is better than Diego in every area.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

IndependentMOFO said:


> Are you kidding me? How long have you been watching MMA? BJ Penn is one of the greatest fighters ever seen in the history of the sport! If Diego comes out like he did against Guida, BJ will just pick him apart with his heavy handed jab.
> *
> Fact is, Penn is better than Diego in every area.*


Everywhere except cardio.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

supermel74 said:


> BJ Penn is far and away the most overrated fighter in mma. Sanchez comes out like he did against Guida and wins via TKO RD1


So many things wrong with this statement. Even a troll would call you a troll.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Everywhere except cardio.


This is true. Although I was referring to BJ being better in every skill fighting wise (i.e striking, BJJ)

I'm not sure how much the cardio factor will play into this fight. BJ has been working on his conditioning and he looked great going into the late rounds against Florian.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

BJ Penn is such a great fighter. Sanchez is exciting and I know I will root for him but my prediction is Penn by sub in the 3rd round. He's a different fighter since GSP II and he will probably take his time and try not to exert any unnecessary energy.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

IndependentMOFO said:


> This is true. Although I was referring to BJ being better in every skill fighting wise (i.e striking, BJJ)
> 
> I'm not sure how much the cardio factor will play into this fight. BJ has been working on his conditioning and he looked great going into the late rounds against Florian.


I thought BJ paced himself a lot against Kenny, a reason why the 1st 3 rounds weren't lop-sided. 

Then he basically finished him as soon as he decided to. 

That's the only way I could see Diego taking it. Out-pace BJ in the later rounds (3-5) and somehow eek out a decision.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> So many things wrong with this statement. Even a troll would call you a troll.


Penn is soft. We'll see who the troll is when Penn is laying on his back looking up at the lights

and seriously, look at Penn's record. He hasn't really beaten any great fighters. He has some good wins, but his resume of great wins is short to non existent. He has a win over Matt Hughes that Hughes avenged with a TKO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont double post, if you have something to add edit it.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> Penn is soft. We'll see who the troll is when Penn is laying on his back looking up at the lights
> 
> and seriously, look at Penn's record. He hasn't really beaten any great fighters. He has some good wins, but his resume of great wins is short to non existent. He has a win over Matt Hughes that Hughes avenged with a TKO.


To say Penn is soft doesn't compute to me. He has only lost one time in his weight class, which he avenged by beating Jens Pulver in their rematch. Anytime a fighter runs through a division, ppl like to say that there really isn't any great fighters. Fact is, he has beaten every #1 contender at the time in the LW's. I like Diego and he comes in with tenacity and aggression, but I don't think he really knows what he is in for with 5 rounds against BJ. When BJ beats Sanchez, what than?


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

After BJ takes this I want to see him go up against Maynard, Edgar and Griffin. If he wins all of them then he has cleaned out the division and there is no one left for him to fight, unless Clay Guida goes on a winning streak but that's unlikely. 

Then, and only then, do I want to see him at the WW division again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What new challenges do they bring though? Maynard brings nothing Sherk and Hughes never brought, Edgar is a very dynamic striker but with out having the ability to end the fight its hard to see him beating Penn. Griffen is exciting but he is a decent wrestler and boxer who excels in neither, he got outboxed by Sean Sherk, BJ would annihilate him.
As much as you seem to crap on Guida he would bring a better challenge to BJ than almost anyone in the division IMO due to the fact that he is so tenacious and if he manages to get ahold of BJ he wouldn't let him ago and Clay's sub defense is top notch.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not saying they would be able to beat BJ either, but I would like to see him stay at the lightweight division, defend his title three or four more times and build a legacy that is hard to surpass. Then he can move up to WW again if he wants to chase a third fight with GSP. 

I'm not crapping on Clay Guida either. I like the guy, he is always fun to watch, I just can't see him going on a winning streak long enough to get a shot at the title.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad Diego is getting a shot at a title. This has been has dream all along. I love how competitive he is. The guy was literally hyper-ventilating with anger just WATCHING GSP vs. Koshcheck!

On the other hand, BJ Penn's overall skills are at a higher level in every area: striking, wrestling, BJJ. 

Diego will push the pace for sure, but as others have said, Penn has a very solid chin, and I believe he is unparalleled at 155. Diego could shock us all, but the probability is lower than BJ demonstrating once again he is the benchmark at 155.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

This has the makings of an exciting fight and I cant wait to see it. As much as BJ is awesome I have to kick my vote in for Diego simply because I think the Prodigy is a total douchebag. 
I'll call it Dirty Sanchez by murderdeathkill in the 3rd round.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I'm glad Diego is getting a shot at a title. This has been has dream all along. I love how competitive he is. The guy was literally hyper-ventilating with anger just WATCHING GSP vs. Koshcheck!


Is there a video of this available somewhere? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I won't pick anyone against BJ at LW but Sanchez has a better chance than most because of excellent cardio and, more importantly, size. Sanchez is a big LW. So is BJ but at least Sanchez isn't getting straight outmuscled (like Florian). 

Penn does basically everything better but Sanchez might be able to pull a GSP. BJ is better on standing, better on the ground so the solution is....don't fight standing or on the ground. Pin him against the cage and just exhaust him.

I still think BJ wins but I don't think this will be a massacre. Like every BJ fight I am rooting against him but betting on him (except vs. GSP).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Penn does basically everything better but Sanchez might be able to pull a GSP. BJ is better on standing, better on the ground so the solution is....don't fight standing or on the ground. Pin him against the cage and just exhaust him.


This strategy worked wonders for KenFo if your only ambition is to survive through a couple rounds, but the fact is BJ didn't beat Kenny by out muscling him, he beat him by being straight out better, and the problem I'm not convinced Sanchez is actually better than Kenny at anything other than wrestling which still isn't good enough to deal with Penn's TD defense.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

BJ should win this the only thing Diego is better than BJ at is wrestling but BJ has fought better wrestlers than Deigo. Hughes is a way better wrestler than Diego and he was only able to get BJ down once he gassed completely, Sherk only attempted one TD but it wasn't even remotely close to being successful, and even if Diego does get Penn down, what then? Everyone seems to think people will "GSP" BJ but the problem is noone in the UFC's LW division is GSP.

Diego's standup is too sloppy and wild, Penn will catch him and either TKO him or choke him out in the second


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

BJ Penn submission 2nd rd


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ 1st round what ever the hell he pleases,


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> *Penn is soft.* We'll see who the troll is when Penn is laying on his back looking up at the lights


This would have to be one of the funniest things i've ever read on this forum and i have read some pretty strange things here.


Penn wins this easliy with something new and completly unpredictable of him, such as a rear naked choke by round 3 or so.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BJ's striking is better but Im not sure he has what it takes to stop Sanchez, Im not saying he cant stop him but IMO if he dose it will be within the first two, two and a half rounds.

BJ fades noticeably even when he shows up in his best condition, for the most part so dose everyone but Sanchez has better cardio than most of the fighters in the weight class. Im just saying the longer the fight goes the more the striking will even out IMO.

I also dont agree that everything Sanchez dose BJ dose better, for the most part he is a better striker and has better BJJ but his wrestling is not better than Diego's and Diego is stronger than BJ. I also think he is better in the clinch than any other fighter BJ has faced in the last few years, I would not be surprised to see Diego look to push BJ against the cage and wear him down. Kenflo has never had the core strength to push BJ and test his cardio, I think its possible Diego could do so. 

The X factor in every Penn fight is BJ himself, He seems to train lighter for fighters he see's as less of a threat than fighters he see's as a legitimate threat. You cant underestimate Deigo's will to win nor can you gameplan/train for it and if BJ comes into this fight unprepared he could be in for one hell of a fight.

BJ should take this fight but that dose not mean he will or that this fight is a lock. I think people who feel BJ is going to dominate Sanchez for five rounds are playing favorites. 

My personal opinion is that this will go to a decision with rounds 1, 2, and 4, going to BJ and rounds 3 and 5 going to Sanchez. Thats my best guess of how this fight "should" play out.


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

Sanchez has a chance.. 

problem is that he wins my breaking his opponents will by putting on the pressure. don't think he will be strong enough to break BJ's..

he will have better cardio, but will that be enough to win?

don't thinks so..but he could surprise us.


I personally think BJ will out strike, out Grapple and out will Diego for the win. 

I'm kinda thinking BJ by knock out 3rd round. :dunno:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> BJ 1st round what ever the hell he pleases,


I pick BJ but no way in hell does this end first round.


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

BJ 2nd TKO.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

It's all pretty much been said already: BJ wins via RNC.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think this will be an entertaining fight. Even though I want Sanchez to win, I think Penn will probably come out on top by unanimous decision.

I'm not really sure what to expect from this fight. Penn has great finishing ability, he submits BJJ black belts and he has power in his hands and knees. On the other hand, Sanchez has shown a great chin on more than one occasion. I don't think I've ever seen him noticably get hurt. He has a great ground game himself which Penn is no stranger to considering he has submitted black belts before without much trouble. Sanchez is not a black belt himself, although I think he is on the level of a black belt. His skill surpasses his ranking in my opinion. I'd say Penn has a clear advantage on the ground, but Sanchez has never been submitted before and has grappled with the likes of Marcelo Garcia without being submitted. Adding strikes to the ground may change how well he defends against submissions, but we're still unsure on how much it will effect him. I wouldn't be surprised if Sanchez goes the distance with Penn.

I want to see how Penn reacts to the pace Sanchez sets. This will be interesting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I want to see how Penn reacts to the pace Sanchez sets. This will be interesting.


This opinion is popular and confuses me, because frankly when Sanchez pushes the pace he gets reckless, if he does that against Penn he won't make it out of the first minute, BJ has phenomenal boxing and will not get drawn into a slug fest, if your expecting Guida/Sanchez 2 think again, BJ will set the pace of this fight by making Sanchez pay every time he leaves and opening the same way he did when Florian tried to push the stand up, only difference KenFlo is more accurate and less reckless than Diego. Stylistically BJ is Diego's worst nightmare Im so baffled by people that think he has a chance.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Sanchez will do what he did to Guida, and I basically implied that Penn will probably win.

What I'm saying is, I'm interested in seeing how Penn will react to Sanchez bull rushing him if it happens. I don't think he will get overwhelmed like Guida, but I think it would be pretty interesting to see Sanchez get overly aggressive against a guy who is a better striker than he is. I don't think Penn would finish him in under a minute if Sanchez were to attempt such an attack, his chin is great and Penn hasn't shown one punch KO power in quite some time. Although I am sure he would get the better of the exchanges and Sanchez would quickly change his gameplan. I just haven't seen someone get so wreckless and aggressive in the standup against Penn, I'd like to see his reaction and how he would go about it.

Then again, Sanchez wasn't as aggressive and wreckless against Stevenson as he was against Guida. Maybe he had more respect for Stevensons hands. I wouldn't be surprised if he had respect for Penns hands and played it more safely while the fight remained standing.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## UFC_Griffen (Dec 3, 2009)

Need i say more?


----------



## Trinity Killer (Dec 3, 2009)

*War Diego*

I Went with Diego , even though he's a major under dog. B.J clearly has an advantage on the ground, but I think if Diego can keep it standing and push the same ferocious pace he did in the guida fight, he can pull this off.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've picked BJ to win, but Diego is so dangerous. Great standup, great top game, dangerous guard (eg, elbows to Guida, even though u cannot even begin to compare guida's ground game with BJ's lmao). He's extremely well rounded. Thing is, he won't be able to KO or sub BJ, so unless he outwrestles BJ for 5 rounds (which won't happen) I can't see him winning. Haven't looked forward to a fight like this one in a long time - should be great!


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

One possible red flag -- in the satellite interview Saturday....was it just me or did BJ look a little bloated? Fit BJ dominates, but out of shape BJ...not so much. Something to think about.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I've picked BJ to win, but Diego is so dangerous. Great standup, great top game, dangerous guard (eg, elbows to Guida, even though u cannot even begin to compare guida's ground game with BJ's lmao). He's extremely well rounded. Thing is, he won't be able to KO or sub BJ, so unless he outwrestles BJ for 5 rounds (which won't happen) I can't see him winning. Haven't looked forward to a fight like this one in a long time - should be great!


 I agree with everything indestructabl3 said above but wouldn't consider Diego's standup to be great, much improved but not great. We need to remember Diego has not faced anything like BJ's hands so I think Diego will try to bully him to the ground where Diego will get choked out. If Diego can out gas him now we have a different fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Bj always has that sorta double chin look going on, I don't think it'll make a difference in his conditioning.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pulling for Diego. I think that he is a completely different fighter than anyone BJ has faced. With that being said, BJ is no joke. I am not even the slightest bit a BJ Penn fan, but I can't say that he sucks. He is a tremendous fighter with one of the best ground games in all of MMA. He also has very good standup.

I think that Diego is more versatile on the feet. And BJ could still win the fight on the feet. He is a scary dude. But if this fight goes to the ground, I will have to say that BJ takes it. The only person I have seen lately that can lay on BJ and destroy him while staying out of trouble, is GSP. And Diego is certainly no GSP.

With that being said. C'MON DIEGO!!!


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I respect bj penns skill and I think he will win the fight, but im really pulling for diego. The dude is seriously crazy and I like that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh Jones III said:


> One possible red flag -- in the satellite interview Saturday....was it just me or did BJ look a little bloated? Fit BJ dominates, but out of shape BJ...not so much. Something to think about.


Bj posted a vid a few minutes ago. Honestly looks in the best shape of his career, Sanchez will have a tough fight on his hands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3aLLxF8MVw


----------



## Destroyer13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Penns got it. I think hes just the better fighter.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

box said:


> Bj posted a vid a few minutes ago. Honestly looks in the best shape of his career, Sanchez will have a tough fight on his hands.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3aLLxF8MVw


Thanks for the link pal! BJs definitely in shape!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, BJ is looking like he's in the kind of shape he was for Kenny Florian, and that's bad news for Diego.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Sanchez all the way baby...he's hungry...hungry like the wolf.
(to quote the great poets duran duran)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

loci said:


> Sanchez all the way baby...he's hungry...hungry like the wolf.
> (to quote the great poets duran duran)


Nobody ever got a beat down from a cheeseburger, being hungry and wanting it simply isn't enough, him not being BJ Penn is not a good enough reason to think that he can beat BJ.


----------



## RatedRSnake (Jul 9, 2009)

ithink penn will win by rear naked choke



supermel74 said:


> Penn is soft. We'll see who the troll is when Penn is laying on his back looking up at the lights
> 
> and seriously, look at Penn's record. He hasn't really beaten any great fighters. He has some good wins, but his resume of great wins is short to non existent. He has a win over Matt Hughes that Hughes avenged with a TKO.


excuse me??????


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a feeling this fight is going to go much the was the Silva Vs Griffin fight went. Diego's only chance to win is to build a time machine, and keep training under Greg Jackson. Then maybe he might have a game plan to beat BJ.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> hehehe, people who think Diego will win make me laugh, Sanchez is a glorified brawler stand up wise, he pushes the pace but swings wildly and leaves his face wide open something somebody as acurate and powerful as Penn can expose, his wrestling is average maybe a little above average but Penn has the best TD defense in MMA so that is nullified and frankly if anyone thinks Diego is gonna submit Penn they are delusional, simply put Sanchez is a brown belt (fairly good one but a brown belt none the less), BJ is a world champion black belt, thats like saying the arena football champions are gonna beat the superbowl champs, not saying that playing arena football is not an accomplishment but your not even in the same league for a reason.


Nothing but respect Toxic, but I disagree on this one. If you're interested I'll throw a signature Vs. credits bet that Diego takes this fight. 1,000,000 credits to me if Sanchez wins, which I can see is nothing to you. And any pro BJ sig you got for me, that I will leave up till UFC 12. If you're up for it, given my well known hatred for BJ I have a lot more to lose here.:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

AK-Bronco said:


> I have a feeling this fight is going to go much the was the Silva Vs Griffin fight went. Diego's only chance to win is to build a time machine, and keep training under Greg Jackson. Then maybe he might have a game plan to beat BJ.




How can u even say that? All we saw from both fighters are them destroying others in there path to this point, and i dont think Deigo would of done much better against someone as strong and as good of a wrestler as GSP, Like some people said this is a WIN WIN for me, Bj Penn was my first real favorite fighter after seeing him couch on TUF, and same with Diego on TUF 1. His heart and convidence is unmatched lol, my top 3 fighters have been BJ, Diego, and Machida for a long time, so seeing 2 of my top favorite to watch fighters go at it??? I see this being the fight of the YEAR EASY!!! If Diego can make a Clay Guida fight the fight of the year, what is going to happen with u replace Guida with Bj F'ing Penn??? CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> Penn is soft. We'll see who the troll is when Penn is laying on his back looking up at the lights
> 
> and seriously, look at Penn's record. He hasn't really beaten any great fighters. He has some good wins, but his resume of great wins is short to non existent. He has a win over Matt Hughes that Hughes avenged with a TKO.


Your kidding right? Stevenson, Florian, Sherk, Gomi, Renzo Gracie (impressive because he is a lot bigger then Bj), Caol Uno, Matt Serra, Duane Ludwig, Din Thomas, Hughes. These guys are all very good fighters. Thats a pretty impressive resume.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> BJ 1st round what ever the hell he pleases,



I think Bj will most likely win but Diego isnt a complete idiot i believe he will run in there but be smart at the same time he isnt going to just blow it by being THAT sloppy to lose the first round. I believe it will go at LEAST to the 3rd and were going to see a insane fight. Now i hope Diego wins so i can LMAO..... I think its a 75% chance to Bj Penn and 25% chance for Diego to pull out a win. And i hope it goes all 5 rounds because this is going to be INSANE!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Come on BJ! RNC!


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

BJ is that fighter who u cant hardly imagine he losing a fight...
I would say that after 2 really close rounds Baby Jay submits Diego at the 3th


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> Nothing but respect Toxic, but I disagree on this one. If you're interested I'll throw a signature Vs. credits bet that Diego takes this fight. 1,000,000 credits to me if Sanchez wins, which I can see is nothing to you. And any pro BJ sig you got for me, that I will leave up till UFC 12. If you're up for it, given my well known hatred for BJ I have a lot more to lose here.:thumb02:


sure, your on Clover.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> sure, your on Clover.


Lol, sounds good brother. I think either way it's going to be a great fight. It's a win/win.:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Lol, sounds good brother. I think either way it's going to be a great fight. It's a win/win.:thumbsup:


I would hate to have a BJ Penn sig. He is one of my least favorite fighters! 

C'mon Diego! I want him to win via RNC. Hey I can dream!!!


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

Dieegoooo!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TomUK said:


> Dieegoooo!!


Yeah, I definitely want Diego to win. Not sure how likely it is as BJ looks to be in excellent shape. 

Welcome to the Forum by the way!


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone else seen a recent interview on spike with BJ and Diego? It looked like BJ wasn't very energetic, almost like a zombie. I'm not a BJ nuthugger, this isn't meant to try to give him an excuse if he loses, I just want the fight to be as good as possible. Anyone else notice this? I wonder if its just from training, or if he is sick at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ wins even in a handicap match against Diego Sanchez and the swine flu.


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah, I definitely want Diego to win. Not sure how likely it is as BJ looks to be in excellent shape.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum by the way!


Thanks mate


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Diego by cartwheel kicks 10 seconds into the opening round.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Diego by cartwheel kicks 10 seconds into the opening round.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





kc1983 said:


> Diego by cartwheel kicks 10 seconds into the opening round.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Double posts, 

NO!
NO! 
NO!


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

fights starting in 15 or so minutes?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

This fight might end Diego's career. How mentally tough will he be after he gets outclassed in every facet of MMA ?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes!
Yes!
.....
Yes!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be 'YES YES YES''ing once BJ gets the big W.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets go. Im ready to watch BJ put himself higher and higher above the rest of the 155'rs.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Diego needs to calm down - he is going to blow his load before BJ even gets to the ring


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope Penn smashes Sanchez.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I hope Penn smashes Sanchez.


Same here!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Penn by titty twister submission in the first round.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Diego by cartwheel kicks 10 seconds into the opening round.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would lol so hard, it would be worth being wrong over xD

Here we go, BJ! BJ! oh.. and go Penn :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

No Cecil Peoples judging this one, thank god. Dont think it will get to that, but we should all be thankful anyway.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't stand Diego and his puppy dog faces.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's time, let's see a good fight guys!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Game Over.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

haha gotta love deigos stare downs, flexes all possible muscles in his face.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoever thought Diego had better boxing is a fool!


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Jesus.. Diego has one hell of a chin, most guys would have been KOed a couple times by now.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Jesus.. Diego has one hell of a chin, most guys would have been KOed a couple times by now.


Have to totally agree! Bj was blasting him when he had his back and got top position at one point.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there anyway Diego can win it from here ?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dominant so far. Props to Diego for surviving the 1st round.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BJ is killing him with counters. Diego has to slow down and try something else. He can't just wade in, he's getting murdered. 

I'm amazed he got out of the round, Sanchez can sure take a shot.

Excellent reffing to let that go. Others might have stopped that.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I could counter Diego's striking right now, and I've never fought a day in my life.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Is there anyway Diego can win it from here ?


I don't see it happening.



UrbanBounca said:


> I could counter Diego's striking right now, and I've never fought a day in my life.


You have to understand as badly as diego was hurt in the 1st, his ability to fight has been greatly diminished for the moment. 

He's doing admirably to survive.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

You have to giggle a little bit at Sanchez's lack of a TD. It's not that Diego isn't a good wrestler, it's that Penn is simply that much better.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

diego should leg kick more


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

This fight was over when Diego ran to the middle of the cage at the start of the fight and then backed away.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

sounds like penn looks good!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Diego is doing the KenFlo gameplan now, push BJ against the cage.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> sounds like penn looks good!


Sanchez is getting outclassed in every aspect.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

cmon BJ! finish this already! this guy is no match for him


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

footodors said:


> diego should leg kick more


QFT. I thought the same thing, try throwing a lead leg kick now and then. 

Doesn't really matter, Sanchez is completely outclassed. He may make it to a decision just because he is so unreal durable but this is a massacre. 

I thought Penn would win but I thought it would be closer.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

does anyone know if penn has ever been knocked out? i don't think he has...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> does anyone know if penn has ever been knocked out? i don't think he has...


He's never even been knocked down. He has an extremely good chin.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

wow, he's the man!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Diego is doing the KenFlo gameplan now, push BJ against the cage.


Same reason, everytime he tries to stand and trade which is his game he ends up getting hurt so he is stalling due to a complete lack of ability to do anything.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Could Koscheck make 155 ?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not a good sign for Diego, fight's not over and the announcers are like "Who's he going to fight next? Who are they going to get who can compete?"


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

i dont think so... he looks too big, and i dont know if hed be strong enough at 155.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I never saw such a one sided fight till this one! Just amazing. And WOW what a cut!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

If Diego would quit trying to sniff BJ's boxers.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

be collecting my monies now


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Penn is the man, period.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> does anyone know if penn has ever been knocked out? i don't think he has...


Nope. He's lost via tko, but it wasnt really bad, he was just to gassed to get out of a crucifix position against hughes. 



Toxic said:


> Same reason, everytime he tries to stand and trade which is his game he ends up getting hurt so he is stalling due to a complete lack of ability to do anything.


Yea.. I still thought Bj would stop him.

edit AND HE DOES!!!


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

are they in the second round?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, he's just systematically destroying Diego.. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

And its all over.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn thats a huge cut.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diego is one hell of a punching bag but was completly outclassed, Diego's corner made me laugh though, they just kept telling him to take BJ down even in the 5th, shit it doesnt work that way if your name is not GSP.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao..BJ is such a dick. Diego was so beaten mentally and physically he decided to commit suicide and PULL GUARD ON BJ PENN and BJ wouldn't even let him do that. BJ was basically carrying him at that point. That was like Ali-Terrell.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

holy sh$#@%@#$#@$#@$#@$#@[email protected]#$


that was definitely a goat's vagina-worthy cut... wow. just wow.


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Never seen a cut that huge. wow!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

BJ is 10 levels better then anyone in the lw devision .
he absolutely dominate his "biggest challenge" .
That beatdown was fun to watch :thumbsup:


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

wow that cut is the biggest i've seen in the ufc
as i supected penn all night long


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

diego looks like a walking corpse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

One vagina on his head, and one under his lip. Poor Diego! More creds for me though


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That was one of the most one sided fights that I have ever seen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Diego got BATTERED. Penn blew him away. Fantastic performance by BJ, so stoked right now!


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Diego's face reminded me of 2 face. His left side was completely fucked up , the other side was unscathed. Man what a fight. What is it with everyone thinking there gsp? I'm not sure at that point rnd 3-5 if he even took bj down , would he have enough to even do anything in the ground? Let's be honest , as far as bjj skill Bj easily is levels above diego.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

man, his face is gonna be even more of a mess tomorrow.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just lost 500$ by betting on Diego, but it doesnt matter i won my Frank mir bet..and diego is my boy he will be back and ill still bet on him! good job BJ


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, diego got messed up. Gotta give the kid credit for heart though. I did think he would put up a better fight and make it a war but that was one of the most one sided fights ive seen. BJ needs one more shot at GSP.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

he looked worse than shamrock after his 1st fight with tito


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Best performance I have seen by Penn in a long time just Dominated Diego. What a cut Diego is gonna be on the sideline for a while..Hats of to B.J damn whats next for him oh well more credits for me.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

BJ Penn is a beast...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

BJ was immense. 

Diego's face was gruesome, as was the cut.

Diego's corner were terrible. Couldn't they see what everyone else could? That Diego had zero chance of taking BJ down?? yet the kept on telling him to do it where he just got beat up while holding the single leg.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

The first headkick bj ever throws in any of his fights. And its a home run.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

sucks for diego... felt bad for him because you know bj was going for that ko of the night bonus. bj is just on another level. he made 2 LW's in kenny and diego look like amateurs


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> This fight might end Diego's career. How mentally tough will he be after he gets outclassed in every facet of MMA ?


Well, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Penn Got hit more after the fight when he was slapping his own face then he did in all 5 rounds against Diago


----------



## DJ Raw (Dec 6, 2009)

wow, that was incredible.

i just dont even know whose up next for BJ, is there anyone even out there?


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

does anyone know if shane nelson won or lost?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo from WEC.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That's col' and low down'ded, yo. Rep. 



M_D said:


> Penn Got hit more after the fight when he was slapping his own face then he did in all 5 rounds against Diago


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Even though that was total domination and I had money on BJ...Diego has a heart of lion. He got dropped so many times, but kept fighting. Props...he'll be back. For now it's prolly Maynard, Tyson then back up to 170lbs. 

Man Marv has done wonders for BJ's cardio...


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you Herb Dean... Diego was getting up but eating the shots, I am glad he did not stop the fight in the first round.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> BJ Penn is far and away the most overrated fighter in mma. Sanchez comes out like he did against Guida and wins via TKO RD1


Yeah he's overrated, he is god at 155 you need two guys to beat him


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

M_D said:


> Penn Got hit more after the fight when he was slapping his own face then he did in all 5 rounds against Diago


LMAO thats awesome omg :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

IP4K said:


> Yeah he's overrated his is god at 155 you need to guys to beat him


gotta love the guys who dance in after the fact to talk smack. 

Hey, I heard england lost the revolutionary war, you should go quote their posts from before and make some fun!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i've never watched aldo fight, but heard him compared to a. silva, if he's really that good, bring him up a class and into the ufc....

on another forum someone made the comment they could read sanchez's mind tru his cut..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> Penn Got hit more after the fight when he was slapping his own face then he did in all 5 rounds against Diago


:laugh: A guy at our table at hooters said he was hitting himself so people will believe he was actually in a fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow BJ penn is the number 1 trending topic on Twitter atm.


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

Penn last 2 fights makes me think: "Is BJ ready for GSP, now?"


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

*BJ PENN - the real deal?*

Before 107 last night, I made a long list of reasons on why I thought Diego Sanchez was going to beat BJ Penn. 
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/68242-diego-sanchez-will-beat-bj-penn.html


Most disagreed with me, a few agreed. HOLY SHIT was I wrong...

BJ Penn did not only beat Diego Sanchez, he DESTROYED Diego Sanchez. Did absolutely whatever he wanted, made Diego his little b**** and as embarrassing as it was to watch for The Nightmare, at the end of the night you can't help but feel good for Penn. He deserves it, he proved all the doubters(including me) that he is the real f'n deal at LW and the man deserves some serious props..he beat his toughest test thus far at LW since becoming champ again and nobody else right now can stop this guy IMO...

With that said, who is his ideal next opponent? Who would you LIKE to see the UFC put against him, and who do you think that they WILL make him fight?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*BJ Penn....Hall of Famer???*

after tonights performance...I say so.


Complete domination on a whole different level. Bj looked like a lightweight Anderson Silva tonight (yeah, Im reachin :thumb02 but I now see why homeboy is "The Prodigy"


Diego Sanchez's "pace" was completely exposed...and I noticed Bj was right in the UFC Countdown when he said Diego was too stiff. Diego threw the same 1-2, high kick combo all night and Bj used the cage for leverage for every takedown attempt.


Bj has been a force in the WW and LW divisions for close to a decade now and has earned the respect.


Show respect.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

R.Doria said:


> Penn last 2 fights makes me think: "Is BJ ready for GSP, now?"


not even remotely.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Before 107 last night, I made a long list of reasons on why I thought Diego Sanchez was going to beat BJ Penn.
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/68242-diego-sanchez-will-beat-bj-penn.html
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm okay first of all he didnt really prove he was the real deal with this fight, I mean he is undefeated as a LW. Thats the real deal. But yes he proved me wrong, because as you know I was a doubter as well. 

His next opponent will most likely be Frankie Edgar with his impressive win at TUF finale 

he is 11-1 and a impressive fighter. Will be beat BJ? I can put all my life savings on BJ and not even feel worried. Poooooooooor LW division, going to get mauled from here on out.

But if you really look at it, no division has a champ that can be beat. Expect for that little bitch Machida who ALREADY GOT BEAT but still has the belt


----------



## Aviver (Aug 27, 2009)

honestly i dont think anyone could beat BJ penn at 155, but i would like to see gray maynard or frankie edgar fight him.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I am hands down one of the most outspoken people around here about BJ Penn. In my first reply on this thread all the way back on page one I mentioned that he was falling farther away from my hatred. After tonight, I still don't love the guys but I'm starting to appreciate him.

He went out to finish the fight. Diego is still one of my favorites and hung in there like a warrior, but BJ is clearly on an whole different level. My hats are off to the man, and I'm looking forward to seeing him again.

I will also add now, if Gray Maynard gets a shot... I will be looking forward to BJ mauling him, for some reason that guy just rubs me the wrong way.

Nicely done BJ,
and come back soon Nightmare... you crazy SOB.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

M_D said:


> Penn Got hit more after the fight when he was slapping his own face then he did in all 5 rounds against Diago


Bahahaha exactly what I said when he was going slap happy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Head kick?! Really?!

I would have never envisioned BJ Penn finishing with a head kick!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Hmm okay first of all he didnt really prove he was the real deal with this fight, I mean he is undefeated as a LW. Thats the real deal. But yes he proved me wrong, because as you know I was a doubter as well.


Nahhh man Lil Evil beat BJ back in the day...lmao I know I know but I would say that since his return this is his most impressive victory...gotta agree with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven831 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't belive Diego got mopped like that. Got to give it up to bj.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone posted the scorecard holy shoot what a landslide.
http://blogs.commercialappeal.com/the_memphis_edge/mixed-martial-arts/


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Crosby can't do math  Thought more than one judge would of given r1 a 10-8 though.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to see a gif of that legkick to the head that was epic.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah it was amazing. I'd love a slow mo close up of Diegos scalp just splitting like an atom.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

even if it went the distance it was going to a 50-44 score anyhow.

you just couldnt even give one round to Sanchez. He will be sore tonight thats for sure. meanwhile BJ can eat his birthday cake with a big smile !


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sekou said:


> after tonights performance...I say so.
> 
> 
> Complete domination on a whole different level. Bj looked like a lightweight Anderson Silva tonight (yeah, Im reachin :thumb02 but I now see why homeboy is "The Prodigy"
> ...


Most impressive show up to date that's for sure...but not quite Anderson Silva level. "The Spider" destroys at will...


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Regardless of what happened to Diego he's still one badass mofo and one of my faves. BJ just is to good at that weight and right now nobody can beat him. Both men fought hard tonight but BJ was just greatness.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Diego has some serious fast recuperation rate...man...he doesn't die...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

DAmnnnnnnnnn Penn was superb, after Sanchez was tagged he became stiff the whole fight but damn did he show heart.
Well done to Penn who really could have finished the fight had he pushed harder (imo he held back on pace), and well done to Sanchez for taking so much punishment and not quitting.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> I want to see a gif of that legkick to the head that was epic.


Ask, and you shall receive:










Bruuuutalll


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I give props to diego, he really tried, never gave up and survived the punishment. Ok, he lost to cut, but he didnt got koed. Bj looked unbeatable, but he should have finished diego.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

BJ Penn is the man.

Absolutely dominant performance from the champion. It's one of those performances where you find yourself asking, who next? There are several tough guys in the 155 division such as Maynard, Griffin and Edgar, but really, I can just see them being outclassed like Sanchez was.

Kenny Florian is the second best fighter in this division in my opinion and he was outclassed back in August. 

BJ Penn is a level above everyone else.

Excellent striking, excellent takedown defence. And in the end he finished the fight by opening up a huge cut with a head kick. We didn't even need to see BJ's world class ground game in this fight. He is too well rounded for anyone not named GSP.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

The Legacy said:


> Excellent striking, excellent takedown defence. And in the end he finished the fight by opening up a huge cut with a head kick. We didn't even need to see BJ's world class ground game in this fight. He is too well rounded for anyone not named GSP.


which kinda sux IMO for I really like seeing his ground game but he never has to use it anymore


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

The fight was just depressing for me. I actually thought Diego would win, then the Guida/Florian fight happened. Pardon me for using some MMA math but the way KenFlo sort of dominated Guida and finished him and then remembering Penn/Florian and Sanchez/Guida I just realised that Diego had no chance. Sanchez like Florian had nothing for BJ standing, nothing for BJ on the ground and had no chance of taking him down. 

Penn utterly outclassed him, it was one of those fights you actually feel stupid for thinking the other guy had a remote chance of winning. By the second round it was evident that Diego didn't even have a punchers chance, when you are so far above an opponent that he no longer has even a punchers chance it almost becomes unfair that you are even occupying the same octagon. Penn is far above Diego in the same way he is far above anyone in his weight class and above most on the P4P list.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> which kinda sux IMO for I really like seeing his ground game but he never has to use it anymore


He is literally the opposite of GSP :laugh:


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Bj looked really sharp, i Sannchez to be punished for 2 and change minutes he's got a lot of hart to stay in this game


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/ufc107_11_penn_vs_sanchez_034.jpg

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/ufc107_bts_014.jpg

Yikes!!!


http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/
for all 107 photos.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/ufc107_11_penn_vs_sanchez_034.jpg
> 
> http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/ufc107_bts_014.jpg
> 
> Yikes!!!


Those are amazing pics! Thanks for posting them, SuicideJohnson.

EDIT: What also amazes me is that after five rounds of fighting, BJ Penn had not a single mark, bruise, or blemish of any sort on his face. The only potential damage done to BJ's face was done by BJ after the fight as he slapped himself silly...but I don't think he did any damage either. BJ Penn is The Juggernaut @ 155 lbs.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/ufc107_bts_014.jpg
> 
> Yikes!!!


*oh Jah noooo....thats right up there with Abe Wagner and Marvin Eastman's arcade quarter slots.

Woooooow.....Diego just dont look right....*:confused02:

Daaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

supermel74 said:


> BJ Penn is far and away the most overrated fighter in mma. Sanchez comes out like he did against Guida and wins via TKO RD1


good call!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Nobody but nobody is going to beat BJ at 155. He's an animal.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Nobody but nobody is going to beat BJ at 155. He's an animal.


It is really starting to look that way. I didn't exacty think that Diego would win, but I did not see BJ demolishing Diego like that. In between rounds Diego looked mentally broken. He looked like he really knew that he had nothing for Penn.

The only damage I really saw Diego do was when he landed that flush uppercut when he had Penn up against the cage, but other than that,Penn stayed out of harms way.

I also thought it was insane how Penn could basically do the splits when defending a takedown. I may not be a fan atall, but you definitely have to respect the guy for the amazing fighter that he is.:thumbsup:

I think that as long as Penn stays at LW, he will continue his reign for a long time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

According to Dana BJ may only have one more fight at LW before moving to WW.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

****.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm still in awe of how awesome BJ performed in that fight....now that his gas strength/conditioning is up to par, it's hard to imagine him in even a tency wency bit of trouble vs anyone at LW.


----------

